# Pus Filled Bumps on Tummy? (Photos)



## DieselTheGolden (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,
Diesel is just about five and a half months old, and several days ago we noticed he was starting to get pimple like bumps on his tummy and inner back legs. Each one was quite small, sort of like a rash, but had green pus filled heads (gross, I know). We did some research and read to wipe it daily with peroxide, which we've been doing. However, now it seems that the pus heads have gone (before, when applying peroxide, some would 'burst' even from the light pressure of it being applied) but some of the bumps themselves are still there. There's one or two that are quite large and hard to the touch. I've taken a few photos and attached them - would love to know if anyone has experienced this before and what a good next step might be (is a vet visit in order?). Thanks all!


----------



## Kate&Jimmy (Dec 3, 2015)

Jimmy had the same thing, twice, when he was a bit younger. We took him to the vet on both occasions, turns out it was something similar to acne or pimples, but staff gets into the broken skin which causes tiny little infections. On both occasions he was put on antibiotics and we had to apply antibiotic ointment. it cleared up and healed well and we haven't seen it since. I would get the vet to check out Diesel, if its the same thing its not a big deal, but it also wont completely go away by itself.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Lucy had something that looked like that. A round of antibiotics cleared it up for her. Lucy was six months when she got whatever it was because she got fixed before it was completely healed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## -ALBUS- (May 5, 2016)

Albus had a much more mild case of this, but it was exactly what Kate&Jimmy described above (something to do with a dog-only staph infection, meaning humans can't get this from them). The vet noticed it in very early stages when we had him in for his second round of shots, so she put him on an antibiotic pill. He's been on it about a week and a half and it seems to be clearing it up with no adverse reactions. I'd have the vet take a look just to be safe...


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Ripley had something close to this when he was a puppy. The vet called it impetigo. I think the treatment was medicated baths with a shampoo from the vet. Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Our vet called it puppy acne. Antibiotics were the treatment. I am sorry but I can't remember the name of the antibiotic. It goes away quite quickly with treatment and, at least in the case of our puppy, did not reoccur.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

If you catch it early, you can use a topical antibiotic like Bacitracin or Neosporin. My pup developed a rash like this, but not as severe. I cleaned it regularly with Preparation H wipes (Witch Hazel, a mild astringent) and then rubbed in Neosporin at least morning and night. It cleared up quickly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

This looks like the equivalent of folliculitis in humans. As everyone else said, he probably needs a round of oral antibiotics and maybe something topical.


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

Our puppy had the same. Its basically diaper rash. We just used a topical and it cleared up - however ours was triggered by a type of dog treat by Milo's Kitchen.


----------



## cyrilg96 (Jun 13, 2016)

yup my dog had something similar to that, it was called sarcoptic mange and he got all these scabs everywhere, if i were u i would take him to the vet immediately if u dont know what these bumps are cause when we got the diagnosis, the vet said if we didnt bring him in now he couldve dies in 2 days


----------

